# After surgery? How long back to normal?



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

How long after having surgery should it take to get back to normal? I'm not actually talking about using the leg again ( even though my vet said he wanted to see him walking on it by his next check up which is tomorrow, exactly a week after surgery and he isn't yet! ).
I mean just being himself. I keep the cone off most of the time when I can keep an eye on him cuz he hates it and he is a little happier without it but he just seems so miserable. He's eating normally but not drinking lots. He's not interested in toys or anything he used to love. He just lies down and sleeps most the time unless I'm making him get up. And when I do make him get up he is so clingy, I can't take one step without him following me and literally sitting on my feet. 
He's the first dog I have had so have no experience of surgery so don't know if this is normal. 
View attachment 41545



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor baby! Sorry, I have no answers for you. Just wanted to say I know how it breaks your heart to see them so down! Hope you get good news from the vet!


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

Is he on pain medication?


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

The only medication he is on is Rimadyl but it's not that what is affecting him cuz he has been on that medication for months before hand. He doesn't seem in pain at all. He looks depressed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## whipandchi (Aug 7, 2009)

It's a major operation and quite a trauma for the little fellow. I'd be worried he was in pain - dogs don't show pain in the same ways humans do and often show behavioural changes ratter than what we would consider signs of pain. What does your vet say?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm sure he IS depressed! Also the liver in dogs, sometimes takes awhile to 'clear' all the anesthetic from the body. (I'd ask the vet about the depression) I'd just let him take all the time he needs. After the stitches are out, he should start being better??


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Finally today I have seen some improvement in him. I bought him a couple of new toys and treats and he actually got excited and his tail was wagging for the first time in over a week so hopefully he is coming out of it now. He has his stitches out on Monday so I'm sure he will be happy about that and getting rid of the cone for good 
And he has started toe touching yesterday so hopefully he will start walking on it soon. 
Thanks for your replies. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

After Bella had surgery to avoid her getting depressed I made sure I took her everywhere with me just so she would be socialising. I carried her so she wasn't putting any strain on her leg but she was still getting out there.


----------



## Wiz (Feb 2, 2013)

Junior had his done in December although he rallied round and started to use it within two weeks he still limps !!!! Polo now has the same but I can't face putting him through the op yet till I see an improvement in junior. Hope your chi gets stronger soon x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

